# Sony WX1 or H55?



## dragonball (Mar 26, 2011)

*Sony WX1 or H55 or Casio EX-H15?*

My budget is 15K max and I want a compact digcam for Outdoor travel purpose. I have shortlisted H55, WX1, Casio EX-H15. But now I am confused.

When is H55 preferable over WX1? All I know is that WX1 is better for low light. But since the price of both is same, H55 must be better in some other aspects as well.

Also any info of Casio EXH15? How is its image quality over Sony?


----------



## dragonball (Mar 30, 2011)

65 views and 0 replies? hmm..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2011)

WX1 is much slimmer stylish and pocketable....it have HD recording...and yes in low light its better

H55 is more consumer grade cam...it have good zoom and nice easy features...

Select according to features...

u want HD recording?
U want more zoom
U want better low light pics?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 27, 2011)

go for H55, coz it has a great zoom n now a days it is must to have a good optical zoom in ur camera


----------



## dragonball (Apr 27, 2011)

nevermind too late a reply, already bought Canon Elph 300HS


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 29, 2011)

^^post some pics and review too..


----------

